# Joining the brewed game



## aussiematt (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi all,

Purchased my first aeropress today, start of a new set up since moving from Aus.

Will keep you posted

Cheers

Mat


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome - brew is top

Do u have scales and a thermometer?


----------



## aussiematt (Apr 17, 2015)

Not yet mate.

Will look over the next few days for both.


----------

